# DB(Z) anyone



## Goku (Aug 14, 2010)

So has anyone here ever watched Dragon ball/Dragon ball Z


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2010)

I do. Except I pretty much only watch Kai. Then I learned it's pretty much the same as the original, only shorter... there's some stuff I hope they don't cut out, to say the least. :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 21, 2010)

Been watching DBZ since I was a little lad. Now I'm watching Kai, and I love every second of it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 21, 2010)

wrong subforum i think.

I read the first volume of the manga and I have a _ttly ironic_ DBZ t-shirt but otherwise I have no connection whatsover with the series.

still sounds better than Naruto.


----------



## Goku (Aug 22, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> better than Naruto.


Well that definitely true


----------



## Saith (Aug 22, 2010)

Loved it when I was a kid.
Not so much any more.
I tried reading the manga recently, but at, like, the Frieza saga the quality drops massively.


----------

